# 375 jdj



## J_Lloyd (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello, is there any reloaders on here that can make me some 375 JDJ ammo? or know where i can still buy factory ammo?


----------



## tdw3684 (Dec 12, 2010)

You should contact Georgia Arms.  They used to be able to reload your spent cases for you. As far as I know the 375 JDJ is no longer available as a factory load and must be handloaded.  I have a G2 carbine in this but have not ran out of ammo yet.  When I do I guess I'll have to buy some reloading dies for the cases I've saved.


----------



## smessler34 (Dec 15, 2010)

im in florida....i load this cal,,kinda far from ya but would be glad to help ya out...


----------



## Tree my Walker (Jan 6, 2011)

I get mine fron hornady


----------



## HuntFan (Jan 6, 2011)

*375*

SKS Industries has Hornady factory ammo For Sale.  235 Grain $62.54 per box or 270 Grain $67.50 per box.  

Not cheap but not easy to find either.


----------



## GaryD (Sep 1, 2011)

I live in NW GA and load this round, too. JD Jones hooked me up with dies and loading data. My current batch is loaded with 230 grn. Barnes TSX bullets


----------



## Win1917 (Sep 1, 2011)

How do like it? Have you hunted with it? I'd really like to get a 375 JDJ one of these days. I don't really need one but it would be pretty cool to do some hunting with the original handcannon.


----------



## hhi8041 (Sep 9, 2011)

i reload 375 jdj ammo and am in waycross. pm me your email i have some 260 grain gamekings loaded now.
                                                      hhi8041


----------

